# تزوير التصويت ..... بالصوت والصورة



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yMWX5n2RUK8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*يبقى الناس اللى فى التحرير عندهم حق *​


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 مارس 2011)

استغفر الله العظيم

اذا كان فى موضوع  بنفس الفديوهات وناس من عندكم قالت دى فديوهات   استفتاء 2007


عايز تعمل فديوهات  مزوره عشان تحشد الناس صدقنى لو طلع النااااااس فى  هعملو مظاهره مليونه هتكون لنعم 

ورهنكم لو عرفتوا تعملو مظاهره مليونيه بلا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2011)

*اكيد رغم هذا التزوير كان عدد لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 

اكبر من نعم بس علشان هم نظرهم ثاقب قاله النتجيه بالعكس

ان لا اقل  وان نعم اكتر

لان كل الناس دي اللي قالت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  

4 مليون بس   لية يعني الناس مش عارفه في الحساب حاجة خالص*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مارس 2011)

هو التزوير حلال شرعا يا مسلمين ؟
مين عارف
بكره الشيخ حسان يطلع فتوي بكده ان التزوير حلال
ما الغاية تبرر الوسيلة بقي​


----------



## كوك (21 مارس 2011)

_*شكرا على الفديو *_


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك
مجهود رااااائع جدا
وربنا موجود
لا تغيير أبدا فى مصر​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> اذا كان فى موضوع  بنفس الفديوهات وناس من عندكم قالت دى فديوهات   استفتاء 2007
> 
> ...


*رجاااء*
أن تحتفظ بأراءك لنفسك​


----------



## تيمون (21 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه كل ما يعمل يعمل ب الخير المهم ان ما فيش واحد فينا مرحش الاستفتاء ... كلنا روحنا وقولنا لا بس اراده ربنا فوق كل شىء .. 

اقول حاجه

انتظر عمل الرب ...انتظروا عمل الرب ... امين يارب  وارادتك فوق كل شىء​


----------



## وسام شاه (21 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة الفيديوهات دي كلها موجودة على اليوتيوب بتاريخ 2007.


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب هناك فرق في الأوراق مع 2007 رغم التشابه*
*ففي 2007 كان الاختيار في أعلى منتصف الورقة ، أما الفيديوهات الجديدة تظهر أوراقاً يكون الخيار في أصفل الورقة*
*يعني هناك فعلاً فيديو على الأقل شاهدته فيه تزوير من هذه السنة*


----------



## وسام شاه (21 مارس 2011)

أنا بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه؟ انا من الناس اللي قالت لا و كنت زعلان من نتيجة الاستفتاء..

لكن ليس من الامانة ان نكذب على انفسنا او على الآخرين..ليس هذا هو طريق التغيير يا اخي..

عدد من الفيديوهات تم حذفها من الموضوع بعد ان كان واضحا للجميع انها مزيفة..دون حتى تقديم كلمة اعتذار واحدة ..

على كل حال ..الفيديو الاول (الموجود حاليا بعد الحذف!!) موجود هو الاخر على اليوتيوب بتاريخ بتاريخ 17 مارس 2007 و ها هي اللينك.. يلا بقى الحقوا شيلوه بسرعة قبل ما حد يا خد باله!!؟؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fl8ApclMwk


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 مارس 2011)

لرب معنا


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أنا بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه؟ انا من الناس اللي قالت لا و كنت زعلان من نتيجة الاستفتاء..
> 
> لكن ليس من الامانة ان نكذب على انفسنا او على الآخرين..ليس هذا هو طريق التغيير يا اخي..
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]FWeGt-B1LZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أنا بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه؟ انا من الناس اللي قالت لا و كنت زعلان من نتيجة الاستفتاء..
> 
> لكن ليس من الامانة ان نكذب على انفسنا او على الآخرين..ليس هذا هو طريق التغيير يا اخي..
> 
> ...



*تم الحذف بعد التأكد من تاريخ الرفع, ولم اعتذر لأنى وضعت فيلم كان تاريخ رفعه حديث*


----------



## عمادفايز (21 مارس 2011)

*ياعينى على الشرف والنزاهة ..... عفوا اقصد ادعاء الشرف والنزاهة​*


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWeGt-B1LZc&feature=player_embedded
بالنسبة للفيديو دة 
والاصوات اللى اترمت فى الشارع 
ايه النظام ؟
ياترى باقى الاصوات اتدفوا بيها من البرد ؟ 
*​


----------



## وسام شاه (21 مارس 2011)

عمادفايز قال:


> *ياعينى على الشرف والنزاهة ..... عفوا اقصد ادعاء الشرف والنزاهة​*



شكرا..


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 مارس 2011)

هؤلاء دائماً يحكمون  مصــــر   ((  المــذورون  ))

ولســـــة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*يا جماعه هو التزوير اللى حصل المره دى محتاج لفيديهوهات ؟؟
دى نتيجه فاضحه نفسها بنفسها 
ارحموا عقولنا بقى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه هو التزوير اللى حصل المره دى محتاج لفيديهوهات ؟؟*
> *دى نتيجه فاضحه نفسها بنفسها *
> *ارحموا عقولنا بقى *


*هوا كل مانتيجة ماتجيش على مزاج حد نقول تزوير و اروح اصور فيديو كليب من دفتر فاضى املاه و اقول تزوير*
*يعنى قضاة مصر مزوريين .. انا قلت لآ .. وكنت اتمنى ان الجميع يقولوا لا لكن خلاص كل واحد حر دول 18 مليون اللى استفتوا *
*كفاية تشكيك كفـــــــــــــــــــــــايــــــــــــــــــــــة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هوا كل مانتيجة ماتجيش على مزاج حد نقول تزوير و اروح اصور فيديو كليب من دفتر فاضى املاه و اقول تزوير*
> *يعنى قضاة مصر مزوريين .. انا قلت لآ .. وكنت اتمنى ان الجميع يقولوا لا لكن خلاص كل واحد حر دول 18 مليون اللى استفتوا *
> *كفاية تشكيك كفـــــــــــــــــــــــايــــــــــــــــــــــة*​



*وانت ايه اللى مضايقك اوووى كده 
ده رأيى وانا حره فيه 
وانت مش مطلوب منك توافقنى مطلوب منك بس تعلق على الخبر مش على كلامى
عندك مشكله فى ده ؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانت ايه اللى مضايقك اوووى كده *
> *ده رأيى وانا حره فيه *
> *وانت مش مطلوب منك توافقنى مطلوب منك بس تعلق على الخبر مش على كلامى*
> *عندك مشكله فى ده ؟؟*


*اختى العزيزة .. مافيش حاجة مضايقانى ومعرفش انتى ليه افترضتى كده .. انا بعلق على رأى بدون دليل .. ومعلش استحملينى هاشرحلك شوية ارقام *
*انتى عارفة فى كام لجنة على مستوى الجمهورية*
*انتى عارفة فيه كام قاضى شارك فى الاستفتاء*
*انتى عارفة متوسط المشاركة لكل صندوق كام*
*حاولى تحسبيها على مستوى 18 مليون واللى قالوا نعم 14*
*لوشيلنا ربعهم علشان ربع القضاة فاسدون سوف تظل الغالبية مع نعم .. ومافيش زعل خالص*
*ملحوظة : ربعهم = الاف القضاة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*لا معلشى بقى الحسبه كده مش مظبوطه علشان نسيت تحسب الاصوات اللى اشتروها الصوت ب 20 جنيه والاصوات اللى اشتروها بمواد تموينيه دى تعتبر اصوات باطله
ونسيت تحسب كمان اصوات الاقباط اللى اتمنعوا من التصويت فى بعض الاماكن 
ولجان موصلهاش قضاه ولجان اتقفلت 7 ولجان تانيه اتمدت كام ساعه 
ولو كنا فى دوله متحضره فيها ممارسات ديمقراطيه نضيفه لو لجنه واحده حصل فيها مشكله واحده من المشاكل دى   كانوا هيعتبروه  استفتاء باطل وكان لازم يتم اعادته  
عموما دى مجرد جوله فى معركه كبيره بس للاسف مفيهاش حد هيضحك فى الاخر لان الكل هيدفع التمن غالى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا معلشى بقى الحسبه كده مش مظبوطه علشان نسيت تحسب الاصوات اللى اشتروها الصوت ب 20 جنيه والاصوات اللى اشتروها بمواد تموينيه دى تعتبر اصوات باطله*
> *ونسيت تحسب كمان اصوات الاقباط اللى اتمنعوا من التصويت فى بعض الاماكن *
> *ولجان موصلهاش قضاه ولجان اتقفلت 7 ولجان تانيه اتمدت كام ساعه *
> *ولو كنا فى دوله متحضره فيها ممارسات ديمقراطيه نضيفه لو لجنه واحده حصل فيها مشكله واحده من المشاكل دى كانوا هيعتبروه استفتاء باطل وكان لازم يتم اعادته *
> *عموما دى مجرد جوله فى معركه كبيره بس للاسف مفيهاش حد هيضحك فى الاخر لان الكل هيدفع التمن غالى *


*اختى العزيزة .. الحسبة مضبوطة و تمام التمام داخل لجنة الاقتراع .. انما انتى اتفرعتى لنقطة تانيه خالص خارج سلطات اللجنة الى جاية فى الفيديو *
*انا رحت اكتر من ثلاث لجان لان الطوابير كانت على امتداد كيلو و فى التلاته بصراحه مشفتش ال 20 جنيه ولا اى منع حتى لو حصل لن يؤثر على المستوع العام لانها احداث محدودة *
*ثانيا : القضاة الى اتاخروا دا شئ طبيعى نحن بشر ولسنا مكن*
*وثالثا : طبيعى يمتد وقت الاقتراع .. واحد واقف بقاله 5 ساعات بعد كده يقولولوا روح :t9:*
*رابعا : فى اوروبا و الدول المتغدمة .. بيعيدوا فى اللجنه فقط لان الاستفتاء بالرقم القومى وبناء على حكم قضائى*
*خامسا : مش عارف ايه هو التمن الغالى اللى بتقولى عليه .. وضحى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*منعا لتشتيت الموضوع اكتر من كده هرد عليك ع الخاص *


----------



## besm alslib (22 مارس 2011)

*اضحك كرتون رائع عن الإنتخابات المصريه .. خد على قفاك*





[YOUTUBE]DLcKQ4W9dxk&feature[/YOUTUBE]
*
*​


----------

